# X758 and 7-Iron Commercial 60 leaving clipping trails from side discharge



## Jgbedford (May 30, 2021)

I bought m dream tractor used from an old retired farmer. The tractor is in pristine condition, no dings, dents or scratches. Tractor runs strong and the deck seems to cut the grass well. 

The problem I encounter is that I get discharge lines of grass out of the discharge chute. 

I cut the grass often, every 4-5 days, I love this tractor. I have adjusted my height settings from 2.5 to 3.5. I have levelled my deck and set the scalp wheel height. 

I mow at 3/4 throttle so there is plenty of power. I never mow when the grass is wet. 

I didn’t check the blades, could they be dull?

I have been considering the mulch kit for my deck. I have also been reading up on gator blades to see if they would help. 

Have I missed something? For a premium tractor I expect more. Maybe I am expecting too much?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Jgbedford, welcome to the forum.

Your blades may have the wings eroded to some degree which will limit the cuttings output. Blades are probably dull as well. If you will run the engine at higher rpm this may improve cutting discharge. 

I have a mulching kit on my mower, and it has made a major improvement as far as cuttings output are concerned. In moderate (normal) grass mowing, you will see no cuttings. I also use gator blades, replace blades annually. 

I run my engine near full throttle, which may help you as well.


----------



## Jgbedford (May 30, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Your blades may have the wings eroded to some degree which will limit the cuttings output. Blades are probably dull as well. If you will run the engine at higher rpm this may improve cutting discharge.
> 
> I have a mulching kit on my mower, and it has made a major improvement as far as cuttings output are concerned. In moderate (normal) grass mowing, you will see no cuttings. I also use gator blades, replace blades annually.
> 
> I run my engine near full throttle, which may help you as well.


Thanks for the feedback - I a figured the diesel didn't need to run at full throttle - this is an easy fix - I till throttle up and see how things fare. I was also told to hold the discharge chute up while mowing.

My mower has factory deere blades - no wing tips - just the standard blades that came with the deck.

I think I'm going to try the mulching kit - it's only a few hundred dollars, and if it gets rid of the clippings - it will be well worth it.

Did you use the Deere mulching blades, or did you try a different brand like Gator?

I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I use the gator blades...


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Try mowing at full throttle...that’s what it is made to do and under powering it isn’t good for the motor. More throttle means more rpm on the blades.


----------

